# Bathtub and Tile Reglazing Questions ...



## yohan (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok, first off does anybody know of a good site that tells in great detail how to prep and reglaze a bath tub and tile ?

Even more importantly, what products sould be used?

Theres a few sites out there that explain it but some differ as far as sand paper to use, how long to let dry (8 hours to 48 hours I've seen) some say that suction cup tub bottoms can pull the service up .. which confuses me since I'm under the impression a new tub bottom should be sealed almost as great as a new one with the proper product & prep work being completed.

Another question along with this .. How do I take out the ring in my drain without having to access the plumbing from under the tub ?

I did searches on here but found nothing, hope this thread helps out a lot of people in the future too!


----------



## yohan (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'm also considering doing my tile as well .. It's pretty old and in very rough shape, part of the wall will need replacing as it's taken on some water damage (yes I know to look for mold etc. before patching over)Options are to replace the water damaged sections then either put up a 1 piece surround, or fix damaged grout areas and glaze over the tiles as well.Some sites I've found: http://www.refinishingonline.com/diy.htm $63 free shipping - Spray Can version, bonder and hi gloss color coat.http://www.tubbycanada.com/ $85 plus shipping - Roll on. Everything included in the kit.I saw one a long time ago that required an air gun and cost approx $130 and claimed same day use (excluding silicone cure time)


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

I'd have to say IMHO this is not a DIY project. Pros have access to products not sold at Home Depot and will give you a much more durable, long lasting result.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree with concordseeker. You're not going to get a finish you are happy with from a spray can, or with a roller. Hi gloss, hi durability finishes that will adhere to slick surfaces are much trickier than regular paint, and imperfections are super obvious. 

If you are replacing some tile because of water damage, then I'd say you're wasting time and money to try to paint over other tiles. It'll be easier in the long run, and last longer, if you just tear out all the tile and replace it with the look you want. 

You'll have a properly tiled tub surround, and it'll end up saving you time instead of the half-and-half job you're considering now. 

The tub is worth thinking about refinishing though, because it's more of a pain to replace. I'd have this done professionally.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

There is a paint product out that runs about $20-$30. This is pretty easy, but takes some time.


----------



## yohan (Feb 15, 2007)

Do you have a brand name for this product?


----------



## clarksmackey (Oct 16, 2007)

trying to tile a bathroom floor n walls i have a few questions can anyone help


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

clarksmackey said:


> trying to tile a bathroom floor n walls i have a few questions can anyone help


You'd be best off starting your own thread, and describing your questions.


----------



## lackofunds (Oct 15, 2007)

Depending on how bad the water infiltration was into the wall behind the tiles, you may be looking at some dry rot in the wall studs.

If so, you will have to remove the rotten studs and replace parts of the wall.

While your at it, you might as well tear the tub out.......its easier to start fresh, and I would think less expensive than to have a pro come in to reglaze the tub in situ..and it will be done right.


----------



## yohan (Feb 15, 2007)

certainly appreciate the input.

my neighbor is pretty awesome with a spray gun as far as cars etc. and is really knowledgeable in all sorts of paints working in trades with chemicals etc. getting a good finish wouldn't be a problem, just a matter of prep work (as always with a good finish coat) 

I have already decided I'm goign to rip out all the drywall and old tile and start with new tile. after finishing a new bathroom in my basement I've concluded it really isn't too challenging to get an awesome result! 

Depending on if there is rot on the studs behind the existing tile will determine if it makes sense to pull the tub ... optimisticly speaking, if the studs are good.. 

... I dont necessarily care about how perfect the finish is since this bathroom is used by my renters upstairs so the cheaper the better for me.

My main question, how should I prep it and what paint/sealer etc. should I purchase..


----------



## BRAOA (May 17, 2009)

*Bathtub Refinishing Service Information*



yohan said:


> Ok, first off does anybody know of a good site that tells in great detail how to prep and reglaze a bath tub and tile ?
> 
> Even more importantly, what products sould be used?
> 
> ...


Yohan,

There are several places where you can get the help you need. As far as information about bathtub reglazing you can go to: http://www.braoa.org/wordpress

If you need some step by step technical advice I suggest you go to: http://www.braoa.org/forum

What you say is true, there are coatings that take 24 hrs. and some that take up to 72hrs. One of the things that one must understand is when you speed up the curing process in a coating you compromise it's strength at some level. The longer it takes to cure the stronger the material becomes.

One of the issues with bathmats is that many people leave the bathmat on the surface so long without pulling it up that it bonds itself with the surface because of soap scum and when you pull it up well, there goes a layer of finish. Now, if the surface is prepared right and proper materials are used it is likely that will not happen. This is why it is highly recommended for a pro to do the job. DIY kits do little to explain the science behind refinishing, and believe me there is a science.

As for the drain shoe, you can get a wrench at almost any major home improvement store. 

Keep in mind, refinishing a bathtub is painting a bathtub and should be treated as such. 

I hope that this answer helps, and if you or any other person out there who wishes to learn more about bathtub refinishing and is considering doing it yourself please visit the links above or contact me in person so I can help guide you in the right direction.

Kindest Regards,
George Piccot
http://www.braoa.org


----------



## BathtubPro (Aug 7, 2009)

*Bathtub & Tile Refinishing Products And Instructions*

In answer to your question there is a site that has been around since 1998 called the Bathtub Refinishing Referral Network they sell do-it-yourself refinishing paint and repair kits specifically for your project. Not just bathtubs and tile refinishing but countertop paint, fiberglass shower repair kits and floor tile paint.

They also have a blog and detailed instructions for using the products. They are the only company in the United States that include professional grade do-it-yourself products with pro bonding agent in their kits. This bonding agent is the key to a successful refinishing job as other kits do not have it.

Check it out at www.refinishingonline.com you can also call them or email them for answers. Very professional and experts in their field.


----------



## Tub Refinisher (Feb 15, 2009)

I do this for a living so I'm biased to tell you that it's not good DIY project. Let me ask you this - would you try to paint your car yourself with a brush or a spray can and expect good results? I doubt it. Professional refinishers use special cleaning compounds to remove years of soap scum built up in the pores of your worn out porcelain, special acid etches, special primers with bonding agents, and catalyzed top coatings (usually acrylic polymers) that are not available to the consumer. Also HVLP spray gun with turbine, and exhaust equipment for the fumes.

Do yourself a favor and get a pro to do it for around $350 (what I charge), with a 5 year warranty, and it will look like a new tub.

Barry


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I have seen the results of several of these DIY recoat projects over many years and I can tell I think it is a good idea. 

It's a good idea for a tileguy like me because when it fails in a few months it usually makes people remodel their entire bathroom out of digust from the failed recoat job. That's a good thing for me.

I have never seen a DIY recoat of a tub (or tile) work out. The "You Can Do It We Can Help" type stores just aren't being truthfull when selling these gimmics.

I would use a pro.

Unfortunately I have also seen way too many jobs fail done by pros but there are many good ones out there also.


----------



## BathtubPro (Aug 7, 2009)

*Do It Yourself Bathtub Refinishing That Works*

Keep in mind professional bathtub refinishers do a great job, but contrary to the negative comments on this thread, excellent products for do-it-yourself projects are available that work quite well. The above mentioned Bathtub Refinishing Referral Network not only provides products to do-it-yourselfers but also sells to other refinishing companies and contractors alike. They have done so for over 10 years with over 75,000 successfull applications throughout the United States.

You can read some Testimonials on their webpage at www.refinishingonline.com The company employees are all professional refinishers that have a combind experience of 35 years in the bathtub refinishing and coating industry. The life of their coatings are 5-10 years plus and all-though the application is not a professional one, you do get excellent results and a tight bond with their professional bonding primer which is included with their spray-on or brush roll-on coating kits.

Now don't get me wrong there are some products sold in stores with a poor reputation, but the Bathtub Refinishing Referral Network line of products are professional grade developed for safe use by the general public. Tried and tested for over 10 years with a spotless record with the Better Business Bureau and satisfied customers all over the United States.

Professional refinishing companies can do the job for those who choose a professional and the Bathtub Refinishing Referral Network can refer you to prescreened refinishers in the USA from their vast list of prescreeened bathtub refinishers. Anyone can do it yourself if thats what you prefer and like building a fence, with the proper tools instruction and products you can do the job right - yourself!


----------

